

Ask HN: ARM micro server colocation in U.S.? - hoodoof

I would like to buy an ARM based micro server that has a cable ethernet port and a 64GB SD slot and colocate it in the U.S.<p>Can anyone suggest such a machine (not a Raspberry PI please, I would like something with a case), and also if there are any companies that do colocation of micro servers?<p>thanks
======
johng
There are cases for the RPI.

